# Past LEO LTC



## Chitownlost (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey all,

I've posted a few other topics here with the same intro, but I guess it's important to my questions (and I have a lot!)

I'm for police from the Midwest, just moved to New England. I was told at an interview to get rolling on my Massachusetts LTC (I think that's a good sign). The question I have, does anyone know if my past experience / certification will expedite the process at all or eliminate any of the numerous steps? 

Thanks.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

You'll probably still need a basic safety certificate. If you attended a police Academy check with the licensing officer where you live, they may wave it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Chitownlost said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've posted a few other topics here with the same intro, but I guess it's important to my questions (and I have a lot!)
> 
> ...


You still have to take a MA approved firearms course. Currently there is no exemption in the law.


----------



## Chitownlost (Jun 24, 2016)

I called and asked about the safety class. They said I needed to take it (I did).

My biggest concern is I don't live in Mass. I am still in the process of applying for my home state permit, which Mass requires to issue theirs.

I guess I'm wondering if I get hired will they exempt me from having a home state permit if I'm a PO or SSPO? Do they expedite police requests?


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

I'm lost. Where do you live? Are you moving to MA? Are you inquiring about a non resident LTC?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitownlost (Jun 24, 2016)

I am in New England now. Not moving to MA. Yes, a non-resident LTC.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

I believe you deal with the state police for that, so yes you need a safety class. If your law enforcement there's no need for a non res LTC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

If you are retired in good standing then you are covered under the LEOSA I believe. Did you mean you are a former LEO?


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

What is your home state, hired by whom? LE agency, private security?????? I'm loosing patience this is like pulling teeth

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Chitownlost said:


> I called and asked about the safety class. They said I needed to take it (I did).
> 
> My biggest concern is I don't live in Mass. I am still in the process of applying for my home state permit, which Mass requires to issue theirs.
> 
> I guess I'm wondering if I get hired will they exempt me from having a home state permit if I'm a PO or SSPO? Do they expedite police requests?


I'm a little lost also. If you become an officer in MA you can carry a gun on your badge but you won't be able to buy a gun etc without a LTC. Any department can expedite a LTC I've done it before . If you leave out of state a


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Like mentioned above if your Current or former LE you don't need the LTC. If your not either than you have to go through state police in Boston. A license can be expidited but that's up to the issuing authority . I've done it in the past.


----------



## Chitownlost (Jun 24, 2016)

Ok, I was under the impression that I needed an LTC even if I was the police in Massachusetts.

I read the law and see that's not right. 

"They may carry within the commonwealth such weapons as the chief of police or the board or officer having control of the police in a city or town shall determine; provided, that any law enforcement officer of another state or territory of the United States may, while on official business within the commonwealth, carry such weapons as are authorized by his appointing authority..
."


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Chitownlost said:


> Ok, I was under the impression that I needed an LTC even if I was the police in Massachusetts.
> 
> I read the law and see that's not right.
> 
> ...


Dude, we are all confused. Please answer the following questions and we will be able to provide you the information you need;

1. Are you currently a certified police officer out of state?

2. Do you have a gun permit from your home state?

3. How far along are you in the hiring process with the department here in MA?

4. Are you currently living in MA or living out of state?


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Chitownlost said:


> Ok, I was under the impression that I needed an LTC even if I was the police in Massachusetts.
> 
> I read the law and see that's not right.
> 
> ...


Alls you need to look up is LEOSA H.R.218


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's the scoop on the SSPO portion.

Public SSPO, you could technically carry on the badge. HOWEVER, the chief of that agency (just like chiefs in some cities and towns) may REQUIRE you to have a Non-Res LTC.

Private SSPO, carrying on the badge DOES NOT fly, you have to get the Non-Res LTC. Now here's the part you're going to love: The state does not give a rats ass that you are a LEO. They will process your LTC in their own sweet time. You have to renew EVERY year at $100.00 a pop no LEO discount. If your work for Brinks or a Private Detective you get two years (don't know why they trump LEOs). The process for your one year LTC takes SIX MONTHS no exaggeration. They will not expedite, they DO NOT CARE that you are a LEO. You are a non-res too bad for you seems to be the attitude. Gets even better. Every year, even though there is no change in your employment status, BOP or KQ, you STILL have to go into Chelsea and have to confirm EVERY SINGLE ANSWER ON YOUR APPLICATION!!!!!! Even then you are waiting another month to get the LTC. The whole process is disgraceful!

So all that being said, welcome to MA.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

To be honest, it depends heavily on where you live. I get a discount on my charge (and not because Dad retired from there) and it's sent through right away. My discount is based on my being LEO. I've never been to Chelsea for that reason (and hope to never go there for any reason again-Sorry Chelsea-it's more of a LOCATION thing. ). I know BOSTON PD will consider you a security guard, but that's Boston, they can be total dicks...it's an EGO thing. TOO BIG of an ego.

The whole system IS disgraceful, I will NEVER dispute that. I look at Indiana where you're a cop, no matter who employs you. When you retire (NO MATTER WHO EMPLOYS YOU) you *keep your gun* and get a lifetime permit to carry, no matter who employ*ED *you. This is especially true for campuses. It's written into the law.

Massachusetts, believe it or not, is WAY ahead of some states*! Seriously, doubt if you will, but there are somethings where we are way ahead though there are things where we are WAY behind. It's sad and disgraceful, but better than it could be. REALLY. Simply working here can cloud your mind, it's natural, but when you see what some departments in other states deal with, we ROCK! Someday, we can ROLL as well, God willing.

As I've mentioned ad nausea, I check websites for college and university police/public safety/security all the time. It's kind of a hobby. There are states (Indiana) that blow Mass. away. There are some that have NO provisions for private college police and if you ain't a state school, you ain't LE. (Florida). Florida has a few exceptions like the Univ. of Miami, but at UM, the cops are sworn MIAMI police officers who happen to be employed by the UM. New York has ENHANCED AUTHORITY and PEACE OFFICER status.
Enhanced authority has about as much authority as a security guard. Peace Officer has a bit more than we do, but in a twisted kind of way. Look it up. (Years ago, when Syracuse University went Peace Officer-they had a comparison chart).

Bottom line, if you work for a private university in Mass., hope for better days to come, but don't think for a second that your authority is a joke. We wield a lot more power than many states allow, just don't go nuts and believe you can do everything and nothing you do will ever be challenged in court-See a couple of BU cases.
*grn3charlie* is a very smart guy. I'm not contradicting him, just throwing a little of some of the shit I've learned over the years into the mix.

YOU DA MAN, SARGE! Maria misses you.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Lol Kilv, you did not contradict me because i may not have made it clear in the above missive that if you live in a border state and work in MA as a LEO, that's where your nightmare starts. Living in MA and working in MA makes it much easier.

Good to see you my friend.


----------



## Chitownlost (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you everyone. I will continue along this painful path of getting my permits.


----------



## rammp45 (May 14, 2016)

First post on here. The information is inaccurate for SSPO...

SEE CMR 515 5.04
_(6) Carrying of Firearms by Special State Police Officers. (a) A special state police officer employed byanyagencyshallnot carry a firearm on duty unless the officer complies with 515 CMR 5.04(7)(b), (c) and (d). 
(b) The special state police officer shall successfully complete a firearms training instruction program as approved by the Colonel. 
(c) The special state police officer shall have been issued a license to carry firearms in accordance with M.G.L. c. 140, § 131. 
(d) The special state police officer shall successfully complete a firearms training component of the annual in-service training program further described in 515 CMR 5.06. 
(e) Upon the discharge of an authorized service firearm, whether on or off duty, the special state police officer, through the qualified officer of the employing agency, shall immediately notify, by telephone, the Department's Crime Prevention and Control Unit in the County where the incident occurred. A written report shall be forwarded to the appropriate Crime Prevention and Control Unit by the qualified officer of the agency no later than five days after the incident. This reporting procedure isnotrequired if the firearm was discharged during authorized firearmstrainingprograms or events sponsored by an agency or the Department_
It doesn't matter where you work, if you're an SSPO then you have to have a MA LTC.


----------



## rammp45 (May 14, 2016)

If I'm deciphering what the OP is alluding to is that he/she does not live in MA and is applying for employment with a MA LE agency. So the first thing I will add to that is that if the agency for which you are applying to "requires" you to have a MA LTC then you should just get it. It would be bad form to just say you don't have to because of LEOSA. It will not help you get the job. 

Now onto LEOSA. LEOSA and HR 218 are not the same. LEOSA applies to defined classes of people. The classes include actively employed LEO and the retired LEO. There are requirements within the law for both. In order to fall under either class you have to have an ID from your agency stating that you are either currently employed or retired in good standing. Retired from also requires that you had been employed for at least 10 years and have "qualified" with your former department in an approved course of fire with the firearm you intend to carry. Current LEO also need to "qualify" with any firearm they intend to carry under the law. 

So this would only apply to the OP if they are "retired" from the current agency and even then would not apply to them with the agency they are seeking employment. As soon as they are hired in MA by the new agency they will need to conform with that agency's hiring and employment standards.


----------



## Chitownlost (Jun 24, 2016)

This has been all resolved, all questions answered. If a moderator wants to delete the whole thread, go right ahead Thank you.


----------

